# Kitchen Sink



## Kadee (May 3, 2010)

Does anyone here own a Franke USA kitchen sink made out of granite composite?

I am debating on whether or not to get one because I have heard that if you pour boiling water into the sink it may crack.  Is this true?

And, if you have a granite composite sink by another brand, have you had problems pouring hot water into it.

Many thanks.

Kadee


----------



## Cork-Guy (May 3, 2010)

I've never heard of a granite sink cracking because boiling water was poured in it. However, if this is the case you'll just need about 2" of cold water in the sink prior to pouring any boiling water down it.


----------



## inspectorD (May 3, 2010)

Granite?? or granite composite...made to look like granite?

Any stone can crack with cold to hot or hot to cold transitions. Just put a rock in a fire and throw some cold water on it...POP.

The composites need a hot pan for a few minutes to create a spider crack, I have not seen it with hot water.


----------



## Kadee (May 3, 2010)

Cork-Guy said:


> I've never heard of a granite sink cracking because boiling water was poured in it. However, if this is the case you'll just need about 2" of cold water in the sink prior to pouring any boiling water down it.



Thank you very much for this info.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Kadee (May 3, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> Granite?? or granite composite...made to look like granite?
> 
> Any stone can crack with cold to hot or hot to cold transitions. Just put a rock in a fire and throw some cold water on it...POP.
> 
> The composites need a hot pan for a few minutes to create a spider crack, I have not seen it with hot water.



It is definitely a granite composite sink.  I don't have a habit of putting hot pans directly into the sink, but was concerned.  As you can tell, I tend to be a worrier.


Thanks.


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Jun 7, 2010)

This is one of several reasons why stainless steel remains more popular


----------

